# What causes this?



## Bill12035 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello,

Anyone have any idea what causes this to happen to a tree? The trees are still standing so I can't show a cut open picture. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## phinds (Dec 4, 2017)

woodpeckers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 4, 2017)

Woodpeckers would be my first guess. Species of tree?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill12035 (Dec 4, 2017)

I don't know exactly. I'm not real good at identifying trees. They're in this little parking area on a road in Massachusetts that I drive by often for work.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 4, 2017)

Bill12035 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone have any idea what causes this to happen to a tree? The trees are still standing so I can't show a cut open picture. Thanks.
> 
> ...



Beech bark Nectria on American beech


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 4, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Beech bark Nectria on American beech


Well there you go!! Ask and you shall receive here on Woodbarter!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 4, 2017)

I was gonna ask if that was like a venereal disease, or crabs, or simple rash, but upon internet review it would appear all of the above best fits it.




Wikipedia said:


> * Beech bark disease* is a disease that causes mortality and defects in beech trees in the eastern United States and Europe.[1][2][3] [4]In North America, the disease occurs after extensive bark invasion by the beech scale insect, _Cryptococcus fagisuga_. Through a presently unknown mechanism, excessive feeding by this insect causes two different fungi (_Neonectria faginata_ (previously _Nectria coccinea var. faginata_) and _Neonectria ditissima_ (previously _Nectria galligena_)) to produce annual cankers on the bark of the tree. The continuous formation of lesions around the tree eventually girdles it, resulting in canopy death. In Europe, _N. coccinea_ is the primary fungus causing the infection.[3] Infection in European trees occurs in the same manner as it does in North American trees. Though the disease still appears in Europe, it is less serious today than it once was.[2]

Reactions: Like 1


----------

